# redding stingrays



## spoker (Feb 24, 2018)

cant get it to up load to me but checkout the u-tube called redding stingrays,i think its all for sale for $75000


----------



## SS Man (Mar 7, 2018)

spoker said:


> cant get it to up load to me but checkout the u-tube called redding stingrays,i think its all for sale for $75000



Hi Thanks For the nice pitch, But the entire collection other than my own starting line up. Sold last  weekend. It was amazing the responces I received across the U.S. But I knew it would take that special person looking to go rite into business. I have very much injoyed of over 20 years of having great enjoyment and the excitement with muscle bikes. But it was just as nice knowing the enjoyment will continue on with the new buyers. Thanks


----------

